# New toy - 35mm f1.8



## MikeBcos (Nov 30, 2009)

I finally picked up the Nikon 35mm f1.8 lens, I've only taken a dozen shots so far but I LOVE the detail it produces!

D40, 35mm at f2.5, SB400







The cat has now left the room - she's DONE with the flash!


----------



## KmH (Nov 30, 2009)

That close, just about any lens will capture detail and 98% of the flash sailed right over the cats head. :thumbup:


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 30, 2009)

KmH said:


> That close, just about any lens will capture detail and 98% of the flash sailed right over the cats head. :thumbup:



I wasn't close, that's a 100% crop from the original photo.


----------



## thebeatles (Nov 30, 2009)

Could you post the original photo?  I have been looking at 35mm lenses and would like to see the full shot.  Thanks!


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 1, 2009)

The original shot really isn't good, I was just grabbing photos of a reluctant subject and playing with a very narrow depth of field, however, here it is:


----------



## CWN (Dec 1, 2009)

It's a great lens, you'll have lots of fun with it - enjoy!


----------



## TJ K (Dec 1, 2009)

I have this lens. It's amazing it takes excellent quality pictures and is so sharp. Have fun with it and just experiment. have fun
tj


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, I like this lens. :mrgreen:

 I have noticed a difference in the way I use the camera, with the kit lens I would grab the camera, make sure it was in P mode and pop up the built in flash for all family snapshots. With this lens I am returning to my old 35mm creativity - the SB400 is permanently attached, the camera is in Aperture Priority mode and the function button is programmed as the ISO adjustment button.

This is photography as it should be - I have missed it!


----------



## CWN (Dec 1, 2009)

Glad you're enjoying photography again, that's the most important thing after all!

I'm a fan of the SB-400 myself, most under rated Speedlight in my opinion. Now get that thing off camera with a Nikon SC-17 and really have some fun (I mount mine on a monopod for simplicity).


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 1, 2009)

CWN said:


> Glad you're enjoying photography again, that's the most important thing after all!
> 
> I'm a fan of the SB-400 myself, most under rated Speedlight in my opinion. Now get that thing off camera with a Nikon SC-17 and really have some fun (I mount mine on a monopod for simplicity).



I have a cactus trigger and I have a basic strobe kit, I can fire the flash remotely but that isn't practical for grab-and-fire family photography, the fact the SB400 is now permanently attached is a big improvement!


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 2, 2009)

Still loving it!


----------



## Vicelord John (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the girl in the red.

I had a hard time choosing between the 35mm and the 50mm both 1.8 and chose the 50 for portraits. I still wonder about the 35mm and your photos look good!


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 5, 2009)

The 50 is probably a better focal length for portraits, I think that may be my next lens. The 35 has become my standard lens though, I haven't used the kit zoom since I got it.


----------

